# Announcement - Team Gummy Charged



## Kejar31

Okay the team has grown and a lot of people have been added (all hand picked by yours truly) So I would like to take this time to introduce each member to you.. I also suggest following everyone on Twitter or Google+ 

Hi-lighted members are new members the team

1. Kejar31 - Primary Developer and Project Lead
2. Syaoran12 - Developer - Base ROM mods and updates
3. Turlz - Java Developer - GummyToolbox GUI and custom app
4. IMoseyON - Kernel Dev and Tweaks Guru
5. Daank - Official Team Artist 
6. Gunnermike53 - Official Team Themer

Obviously its going to take time for some of the new members work to find their way into the ROM but I trully believe that with the new member we will be able to take GummyCharged to the next level in a very short time! so pleas take this time to welcome the new members!


----------



## SemiAutoAZ

WOW! What a team! I'm glad you're all on board. Can't wait to see whats to come. IMoseyON.... loved your kernels on the Thunderbolt, can't wait to see what you can do for the Charge!

Gummy Charged FTW!!

Kejar31, keep up the good work... and thanks for ALL you do!


----------



## ITGuy11

Awesome, I can't wait to see how your ROM's progress with the added talent!


----------



## Stang68

Congratulations on the team, guys! Loving my GC GBE, sure it has some problems, but that's what I get on an unstable leak lol.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## KaneD20

NICE!!!! You guys are one of the MAIN reasons I got a Charge!


----------



## SOTK

Awesome. Been on a Charge since Monday and been on Gummy since Monday.  So far, really enjoying both the Rom and this phone. I know Gunnermike (you've come a long ways, dude). Looking forward to getting to know the rest of the team and looking forward to seeing good things with this Rom series. Thanks for all your work, guys!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperJon

Thank you guys so much. Donations are on the way.


----------



## anoninja118

great job guys, you've made the Charge waaaay better for me


----------



## trparky

GUI Toolbox? Where?


----------



## shrike1978

trparky said:


> GUI Toolbox? Where?





Kejar31 said:


> Obviously its going to take time for some of the new members work to find their way into the ROM


Read the damn post.


----------



## Cruiserdude

Sweet, welcome to the new guys! Team Gummy just keeps getting better and better, I love what I've seen so far, and I'm glad y'all will help this phone hold its own for some time to come in the face of more powerful devices.


----------



## blackdraggin

WELCOME WELCOME!!! cant wait to see the new stuff yall gon make!


----------



## Birthofahero

Oh man. I'm certain I made the right choice with the charge now!


----------

